# E3 visa application with spouse



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

Is it advisable to book/attend the E3 visa appointment with SO or is it better to 
apply E3D visa after getting the approval for E3 ?
I understand the cost part. But are there any other factors to consider ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't think of any reason not to do them at the same time. The interview with associated wait time, security bullsh it and general schlepping around is quite a rigmarole, better to do that once than twice. The interview won't be twice as long as it would be for one person.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> I can't think of any reason not to do them at the same time. The interview with associated wait time, security bullsh it and general schlepping around is quite a rigmarole, better to do that once than twice. The interview won't be twice as long as it would be for one person.


Is it necessary to use such language?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nothing speaks against applying for both visas at the same time. You may want to apply for your EAD with your E3D if you plan to work.


----------



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> Nothing speaks against applying for both visas at the same time. You may want to apply for your EAD with your E3D if you plan to work.


Thank you.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

How would that work? You need to be out of the country to apply for E3. It's assumed that you're in the country for EAD. You need a US address, an I-94 and so on. You could be called for a biometric appointment at short notice ...


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

I and spouse both work in Aus and we have plans to continue working in the US too when we migrate. What is the best option for us

1) I apply for E3 visa, once approved we both go US and apply EAD for my wife ( wife come as dependant)
or
2) We both apply for E3 visa and go to the US and work?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You apply for the E3 and at same time apply for the E3D for your dependent.

Are you both Aussies? Do you (E3 applicant) have a job with a sponsoring employer?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I replied to your similar question in the Australia forum... 

To paraphrase what I said there, an E3 visa does not allow the intent to migrate and you will need a job with a sponsoring employer that meets the specialist occupation requirements.

Given your intent to migrate, your son (assuming he is over the age of 21) should file a petition for an alien relative - that is the correct path given your circumstances.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Crawford said:


> You apply for the E3 and at same time apply for the E3D for your dependent.
> 
> Are you both Aussies? Do you (E3 applicant) have a job with a sponsoring employer?


We will be Aussies very soon, finding JOB is easy as we work for an MNC and earlier we worked in US on L1...

what is the best option for us, we need to file E3 for me and wife 
or
I file E3 and she comes as dependant


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You can't apply until you have Australian citizenship......


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Crawford said:


> You can't apply until you have Australian citizenship......





Crawford said:


> You can't apply until you have Australian citizenship......


Yeah I am aware of all prerequisites for E3...my question still stands..


----------

